# Equinox - Klasse aus Plug-In wird nicht gefunden



## byte (22. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein komisches Problem. Wir haben in unserem Projekt verschiedene Plugins als Target Plattform Plugins eingebunden (Preferences: Plugin Development -> Target Plattform -> Add).

Nun hat ein Kollege was eingecheckt, was bei mir nicht kompiliert. Es wird eine Klasse verwendet aus einem Plugin aus der Target Plattform. Das Plugin taucht bei mir in der Liste der Plugins auf, aber er meckert im Code, dass die Klasse nicht gefunden wird. Beim Kollegen funktioniert es aber einwandfrei. Wir verwenden die gleiche Target Plattform. Lustigerweise findet er bei mir die Klasse auch gar nicht per _Open Type_, selbst wenn ich bei dem Plugin _Add to java search_ aktiviere.

Ich habe das Gefühl, meine Target Plattform ist kaputt. Am Manifest kanns ja nicht liegen, wenn es beim Kollegen funktioniert.

Irgendjemand eine Idee?

MFG byto


----------



## Vayu (22. Aug 2008)

welches eclipse? beim 3.3er hat mir das "add" feature schon desöfteren die tp zerschossen


----------



## byte (22. Aug 2008)

Ich benutze 3.4. 

Ich habe jetzt mal das betreffende Plugin als Source Projekt importiert und siehe da, er meckert im MANIFEST dieses Plugins. Es wird ein Package exportiert, das gar nicht existiert. Ich habe den Export nun angepasst und das Plugin aus der Target Plattform rausgenommen. So funktioniert es. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum es bei einem Kollegen klappt und bei mir nicht? ???:L


----------



## dzim (28. Aug 2008)

Ist vielleicht auf dem anderen etwas Zusatzsoftware wie das RCP Delta Pack installiert?


----------

